# Bond Arms new Rough Series



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Got a email from Rural King and seen they are a running special deal on the new Rough finished series derringers. Looks too good to say no since I had been looking for a one on the cheap to no avail until today. Placed an order on the Rowdy 45LC


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

What's a good deal?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I would like one just for the novelty. I read somewhere that beyond 2-4ft the bullet is worthless. Loses all trajectory. Author of the article claims that a 45 will bounce off someones clothes. No I cant find the article...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It’s a close range firearm, but a.45 is not going to bounce off.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

One would have to be awful cheap before I would buy one. The money for the upper end makes will buy a good used snubby. The derringers are not going to bounce bullets off people. They just don't have a rep for accuracy. Novelties is about all they're good for.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Drm50 said:


> What's a good deal?


Regular. $350 sale for $279


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Drm50 said:


> What's a good deal?


Regular. $350 sale for $270 sold out


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

For $269 at the time from RK was a good deal since I had never seen one that low until Rough series just came out. I didn't need polished up so the Rough Series will do what I want it for.All sold out quickly as same everywhere else listed.
Been wanting one for a while but the prices for them is way to high for novelty type gun. I don't take any words what some authors say about not hitting their targets but I certainly don't want to be in front of it regardless. I have shot one that I had no problems out to 20 yards with one in 45 colt and 410. It's a perfect for truck hijacking, close range and nasty critters shooter. I got some light galley loads in 45 Colt using 454 round balls on top of trail boss loaded up since the last shoot thats waiting to be used. 
I'll be patiently waiting.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you ask them if they could transfer one in from another store? I read on their website they will transfer between stores with out a problem


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

They had it in Thursday but I been too busy to find time so heading over there this morning to pick it up.


----------

